

Here Is The Main Reason Why You Suck At Interviews - Adrock
http://www.skorks.com/2010/12/here-is-the-main-reason-why-you-suck-at-interviews/

======
AndyKelley
Just make sure you can solve this puzzle:

A hundred prisoners are each locked in a room with three pirates, one of whom
will walk the plank in the morning. Each prisoner has 10 bottles of wine, one
of which has been poisoned; and each pirate has 12 coins, one of which is
counterfeit and weighs either more or less than a genuine coin. In the room is
a single switch, which the prisoner may either leave as it is, or flip. Before
being led into the rooms, the prisoners are all made to wear either a red hat
or a blue hat; they can see all the other prisoners' hats, but not their own.
Meanwhile, a six-digit prime number of monkeys multiply until their digits
reverse, then all have to get across a river using a canoe that can hold at
most two monkeys at a time. But half the monkeys always lie and the other half
always tell the truth. Given that the Nth prisoner knows that one of the
monkeys doesn't know that a pirate doesn't know the product of two numbers
between 1 and 100 without knowing that the N+1th prisoner has flipped the
switch in his room or not after having determined which bottle of wine was
poisoned and what color his hat is, what is the solution to this puzzle?

Source: <http://www.cartalk.com/content/read-on/2008/08.23.2.html>

------
wccrawford
Basically, he's saying you don't do enough interviews to get good at them.

That's not really news, since I've heard so many people say to do more
interviews just to get the practice.

And if you've somehow escaped hearing that, let me fix that:

Do more interviews! The practice will make you better at future interviews.
Even if you don't really want the job, take an interview. The more you do, the
better you'll be at them.

~~~
angrycoder
That is not what the article is saying at all.

His main point is that you need to practice the things that you know are going
to trip you up in an interview. Do some preparation. Don't wing it.

------
grayhairmomma
Great posting. Helped me a lot. Basically means that preparing for interviews
is HARD WORK. Get to it !

